# New England Weather 2011



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

good morning , how we doing today ? has anyone heard how much snow might be coming on Tuesday / Wednesday ??? alot of snow here on the southshore of boston, don't know where we're going to put it .


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

theres already a thread for this


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

i know i seen it after i opened it, is there some way for me to delete it ?


----------

